
Debugging across pipes and sockets with strace [pdf] - nh2
https://github.com/nh2/strace-pipes-presentation/blob/master/presentation/Debugging%20across%20pipes%20and%20sockets%20with%20strace.pdf
======
ktpsns
"95% of all computer problems can be solved with strace" \-- if you do
system/network programming, probably yes, if you want to master Microsoft
Word, probably not.

Side question: How did the author create the PDF from the markdown source at
[https://github.com/nh2/strace-pipes-
presentation/blob/master...](https://github.com/nh2/strace-pipes-
presentation/blob/master/presentation/Debugging%20across%20pipes%20and%20sockets%20with%20strace.md)
?

~~~
guessmyname
> _How did the author create the PDF from the markdown source_

He used a tool called Marp [1].

At the top of the Markdown file you can see a code that reads "page_number:
true" which can be found in the sample file provided by Marp here [2]. There
are other tools out there that can be used to convert a Markdown into slides
or PDF. I personally use Deckset.app [3] but searching _" markdown
presentation"_ — or — _" markdown slides"_ on the Internet seems to bring a
long list of projects aiming for the same feature set.

[1] [https://yhatt.github.io/marp/](https://yhatt.github.io/marp/)

[2]
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/yhatt/marp/master/example....](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/yhatt/marp/master/example.md)

[3] [https://www.decksetapp.com/2/](https://www.decksetapp.com/2/)

~~~
bringtheaction
> There are other tools out there that can be used to convert a Markdown into
> slides or PDF

For example Pandoc which I personally enjoy

------
zevv
I made a little tool some time ago to show the relations of processes, fifos,
pipes and sockets in a handy picture. This turns out to be very handy when
debugging these kind of problems:

[https://github.com/zevv/lsofgraph](https://github.com/zevv/lsofgraph)

~~~
trashcan
This looks cool! I tried to use it, but I don't have "dot". It's kind of hard
to search for, can you point me in the right direction?

~~~
mpweiher
dot - "hierarchical" or layered drawings of directed graphs. This is the
default tool to use if edges have directionality.

[http://www.graphviz.org](http://www.graphviz.org)

------
JetSpiegel
Markdown versin: [https://github.com/nh2/strace-pipes-
presentation/blob/master...](https://github.com/nh2/strace-pipes-
presentation/blob/master/presentation/Debugging%20across%20pipes%20and%20sockets%20with%20strace.md)

